# Shake and Bake mechanism



## tillson-haunt (Sep 24, 2008)

Most have seen this thing, but if not: http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Animated-Props/Shake+N+Bake-1001031/

Has anyone duplicated the mechanics needed to pull this off? I'm mostly interested in what cylinders/linkages are used for the high-speed vibration. Any details/specs would be great! Thanks


----------



## SilverScream (Jul 30, 2008)

I would guess you need a pneumatic motor with a rod that will rotate on the motor shaft with the rod mounted to the butt area of a thrashing guy and bolt his legs down AC/DC motor would be to okay but i would side with air power so it doesn't burn out

Just a guess


----------

